# Mackie TH15A Thump Speakers Review..



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

So I finally bit the bullet and bought a pair of active speakers due to having way too many back issues. I used to use heavy wood cabs with crown power, processors and all that jazz. I must say, these things are impressive so far, lots of kick and bottom end, not to harsh on the top. Over all with the built in EQ if you tone down the highs a little they sound pretty good. I am unsure of the reliability of these yet but so far I am impressed for the price I paid. The fact they are light weight and made of plastic cabinets kinda worries me a little but I guess the testament of time will tell how good these really are..

Anyone else have similar PA gear that is decent sounding or stuff your would stay far away from?


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

oh yea did I mention they only weight 36lbs...lol I just moved them around with out hurting myself again. I am really starting to like these speakers!


----------

